# Wer ist der coolste Film"Held" ?



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Also hammer geil finde ich immer Vin Diesel
Und Neo von Matrix hat halt voll stil


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. September 2008)

> Wer ist der coolste Film"Held" ?



Shaft.



Danke, nächste Frage bitte.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

hancock der anti held^^


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> hancock der anti held^^



Antiheld passt gut ^^


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Karl Ruprecht Kroenen
Das ist ein richtiger Bösewicht! Nicht so ein "böser Superman"...


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

*Michael Douglas* in *Black Rain* alias Nick Conklin 
*Al Pacino *in *Scarface* als Tony Montana
*Robert DeNiro* in *Good Fellas - 3 Jahrzehnte in der Mafia* als Jimmy Conway
*Johnny Depp* in *Donnie Brasco* als Donnie Brasco aka Joseph D. 'Joe' Pistone


ach es gibt soviele^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. September 2008)

Chuck Norris!!!


(Das hat hier drin gefehlt.)


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Leonidas aus Sparta. *300*

Adam (ist zwar kein richtiger Held eher ein Protagonist und Verlierer in dem Film *Adam und Eva *


----------



## Thorad (6. September 2008)

Brüder Connor und Murphy MacManus  aus "*Der blutige Pfad Gottes"*


----------



## luXz (6. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Leonidas aus Sparta. *300*



Er is echt nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Urengroll (6. September 2008)

Riddick!^^


----------



## Haxxler (6. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Karl Ruprecht Kroenen
> Das ist ein richtiger Bösewicht! Nicht so ein "böser Superman"...



Hell yeah!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. September 2008)

Marlon Brando in _The Godfather_?

kkthxbai


----------



## xahsoij (6. September 2008)

Da fällt mir nur ein: Mac Gyver! xD


----------



## Drornur (6. September 2008)

Die Kuh im Flugzeug von Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers...


----------



## Barangar (6. September 2008)

Jo, Vin Diesel is schon geil



wobei ich nur sagen kann, MAX PAYNE (gut, der Film is noch nich raus, aber trotzdem^^)


----------



## Kindgenius (6. September 2008)

Ting aus "Ongbak".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Bruce Lee

Steve Martin in Immer Ärger mit Sergeant Bilko^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. September 2008)

Mc Gyver ganz klar der beste der besten!


----------



## Müllermilch (7. September 2008)

Hancock


----------



## Bankchar (7. September 2008)

Homer


----------



## helltrain (7. September 2008)

Blade ist verdammt cool


----------



## Illuminatos (7. September 2008)

für mich eindeutig Riddick! *anbet*


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

Constantin in Constantin


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--------------- Dass ist der Coolste Held von allen Und Allgemein ist Will Smith der Beste !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

ganz klar Homer natürlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (7. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <--------------- Dass ist der Coolste Held von allen Und Allgemein ist Will Smith der Beste !!!!!!!!!!!!




Mal abgesehen davon dass er ein verschissener Scientologe ist...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. September 2008)

achh was sekten sind lustig ich wollte auch mal so ner schwarzen kapuzensekte beittreten 
weil dann net so langweilig is


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass er ein verschissener Scientologe ist...



was will smith gehört zu scientology?
sicher das du den nich mit dem kurzen verwechselst?
wie hieß der doch gleich?


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass er ein verschissener Scientologe ist...


ja dass ist Leider der Flasche Schauspieler mein Junge Tom Cruise ist der .........  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFBZ_uAbxS0


----------



## Death_Master (7. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> ja dass ist Leider der Flasche Schauspieler mein Junge Tom Cruise ist der .........  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFBZ_uAbxS0



Will Smith ist auch Scientologe!!!


----------



## Todesschleicher (7. September 2008)

Wie war das mit dem Denken vorm Posten?



> Verbindungen zu Scientology [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Smith hat eingestanden, sich mit Scientology enger befasst zu haben. Ebenso gibt es von ihm viele positive Aussagen über Scientology. Er und seine Frau sind nahe Freunde der bekannten Scientologen Tom Cruise und Katie Holmes. Smith bestreitet, der Scientology-Kirche zugehörig zu sein, sagte aber: „Ich denke einfach, dass viele der Ideen hinter Scientology großartig, revolutionär und nicht religiös sind.“[2] Nachdem Jada im Jahr 2004 zusammen mit Cruise am Film Collateral mitgewirkt hat, spendete das Paar 20.000 Dollar an Scientologys Bildungskampagne namens „HELP, The Hollywood Education and Literacy Program“, welche die Basis von Scientologys Hausunterrichts-System ist.[3] Im Mai 2008 eröffnete Smith eine Scientology-Schule, an der sechs Scientologen als Lehrkräfte angestellt sind und unter anderem nach dem Lernmodell „Study Tech“, welches von L. Ron Hubbard entwickelt wurde, unterrichtet wird. [4]



Quelle: Wikipedia

Wer 20.000 Dollar an Scientology spendet und sich so positiv äußert ist nicht viel besser als ein Scientologe.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Spawn oder natürlich Joker ... super Anti-Helden


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

tot dem falschen Imperator!


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Will Smith ist auch Scientologe!!!


Shit ^^ Ich hab Nun auch auf dem Net gekuckt Wust ich nicht aber wie jeder Weiß die Anhänger Wurden Einer Gehirn Wesche Unter Zogen ^^ Ich Glaub Wohl kaum Dass Will oder Tom Gerne Ihr Geld denen Spänd Etc^^


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Shit ^^ Ich hab Nun auch auf dem Net gekuckt Wust ich nicht aber wie jeder Weiß die Anhänger Wurden Einer Gehirn Wesche Unter Zogen ^^ Ich Glaub Wohl kaum Dass Will oder Tom Gerne Ihr Geld denen Spänd Etc^^


Was zur Hölle willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Unschuld beweist gar nichts.


----------



## Minastirit (7. September 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Homer


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Homer


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

_Brian_ aus *Das Leben des Brian*
_Die Ritter der Kokosnuss_ aus*Die Ritter der Kokosnuss*



----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 04 - Der Spiegel
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> _Brian_ aus *Das Leben des Brian*
> _Die Ritter der Kokosnuss_ aus*Die Ritter der Kokosnuss*
> 
> /sign


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> _Brian_ aus *Das Leben des Brian*
> _Die Ritter der Kokosnuss_ aus*Die Ritter der Kokosnuss*
> 
> /sign




grins^^  da fehlt das [/qu ote]^^


----------------
Now playing: 03. Sichelmond
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle willst du uns damit sagen?




omg Kucks Du auch Fernsehen oder ??? Weiss du auch was Ne Gehirn Wesche  ist? Ich Glaub Dass Eben Will und Tom Einer Gehirn Wesche Unter Zogen Wurden^^ Ich Glaub Wohl kaum dass Die gerne Ihr Geld denen In den Arsch..........


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> omg Kucks Du auch Fernsehen oder ??? Weiss du auch was Ne Gehirn Wesche  ist? Ich Glaub Dass Eben Will und Tom Einer Gehirn Wesche Unter Zogen Wurden^^ Ich Glaub Wohl kaum dass Die gerne Ihr Geld denen In den Arsch..........


Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du willst... oO Wie wäre es, wenn du mal in Deutsch schreibst?


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Insekten sind sie für mich, nicht mehr als ein großer Teppich aus Insekten. Und zu Recht, denn genau diese Bedeutung haben sie für mich - und entsprechend werde ich sie auch zermalen.


----------



## Todesschleicher (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du willst... oO Wie wäre es, wenn du mal in Deutsch schreibst?



Ich glaube dass er uns mitteilen will, dass er glaubt, dass Tom Cruise und Will Smith einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen wurden und dass sie der Sekte Scientology nicht freiwillig ihr Geld geben wollen. Manche Menschen haben nunmal Probleme damit, sich zu artikulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass er uns mitteilen will, dass er glaubt, dass Tom Cruise und Will Smith einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen wurden und dass sie der Sekte Scientology nicht freiwillig ihr Geld geben wollen. Manche Menschen haben nunmal Probleme damit, sich zu artikulieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, jeder darf glauben was er will... oO
Aber danke für die Übersetzung!


----------



## Fulgrim der Ausschweifende (7. September 2008)

she is




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perturabo (8. September 2008)

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (8. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du willst... oO Wie wäre es, wenn du mal in Deutsch schreibst?


wasch wosch du mothe************************************************ du scheiss schwob


----------



## Todesschleicher (8. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> wasch wosch du mothe************************************************ du scheiss schwob




Reported


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Martin Riggs und Rodger Murtaugh!

Pc-freak du bisch en alda Allmachtsdaggla!


----------



## VuLIoM (8. September 2008)

Brian, aus das leben des Brian!


----------



## Marvîn (8. September 2008)

Batman!


Geilster Held ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[Nur in den neuren 2 Filmen davor nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


Liebe eigentlich ja die Bösen aber Batman ist einfach nur geil, 
Joker ausm neuen Film ist auch übel geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

The Joker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. September 2008)

spawn ohne frage

ne coolere sau gibts einfach net


----------



## Osse (8. September 2008)

donnie darko


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> donnie darko


Das sieht man ihm auch gerade so an, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein Flugzeug in das eigene Haus kracht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das sieht man ihm auch gerade so an, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein Flugzeug in das eigene Haus kracht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder zumindest ein flugzeugtriebwerk einer maschine, die das luftfahrtministerium nicht identifizieren kann genau auf das bett im eigenen zimmer in dem man sich nur deshalb nicht aufhält, weil man "schlafwandelt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. September 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Batman!
> 
> 
> Geilster Held ever
> ...



Die alten Batman Filme sind doch richtig geil. Michael Keaton hat nen guten Batman dargestellt find ich.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Keine Frage, wer der derzeit "coolste" Filmheld ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächstes Jahr könnte sich das ändern, wenn Zack "300" Snyder es nicht völlig versaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rorschach kommt - und er bringt alle seine Freunde mit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## Infernallord (9. September 2008)

weis nicht ob man ihn als held ansehen kann
aber jack sparrow is au ne coole sau ^^


----------



## cybergamer (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (9. September 2008)

Meine 2 coolsten Film Helden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Indiana Jones fand ich immer super.

Super Sprüche, colle Action und auch immer eine intressante Story.


----------



## Maltztrunk (9. September 2008)

Danny DeVito als pinguin in Batman´s  Rückkehr


----------



## Maltztrunk (9. September 2008)

wie bekomme ich so ein bild hochgeladen?


----------



## Maltztrunk (9. September 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich so ein bild hochgeladen?



habs schon sorry für 3 fach post und ich weiß das das nicht danny DeVito ist


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (9. September 2008)

Gelten auch die bösen Jungs? 

Was Coolness angeht, stufe ich die nämlich eindeutig höher ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anakin Skywalker (als Sith-Schüler!)


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Gelten auch die bösen Jungs?
> 
> Was Coolness angeht, stufe ich die nämlich eindeutig höher ein
> 
> ...



stimmt der hat echt was.... aba darth maul hat auch style... aba so ausm ganzen star wars universum bin ich definitiv für darth revan auch wenn der noch in keinem film vorkam soviel ich weiss (hoffentlich wird des noch^^)


----------



## Kaderian (10. September 2008)

Jason aus Freitag der 13. Nicht wirklich ein Held aber immerhin sooo viele Filme ohne auch nur ein Wort zu sagen


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Schande über mich, ich hab den Besten vergessen... *Metall über Metall reib*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. September 2008)

Die coolste Sau überhaupt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



direkt danach sein Cousin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem ältesten Unsterblichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyna 6187 (10. September 2008)

neo the best......shit the rest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

